# Anybody remember old stereos?



## granfire (Nov 14, 2013)

It ain't mine, but belongs to the church the scouts meet at.

5 CD changer, I think turn table, 2 tape decks (I know one works, not sure about the second), radio.

Back in the day the stuff was tops, but it's about 15 years or so out of date...

Problem: when you play music, after a while it cuts off. You have to turn the equipment off, then after a few minutes it plays again. Any idea what part to look at? 

Also, one of the speakers rattles. I am quiet sure we won't get to climb up and check it, but I still would like to know what causes this...I used to know that stuff, once upon a time, when I had stuff like that myself.
One transatlantic move and 20 years later...all I got is my computer and a set of soso speakers...


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll bet it will be cheaper to replace than to fix.


----------



## granfire (Nov 14, 2013)

I am sure it would be.

But you are talking small church and broke youth groups (scouts)

If we want music to skate by...it's that or singing. 

I was just wrecking my brain what it could be. Some of those things had easy fixes...


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2013)

The last piece of electronics that I have owned that I could actually repair I threw away 5 years ago.  It was a stereo radio and record player combo that was the size of a desk, and it had vacuum tubes.


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd bet that there's a loose connection inside the unit that expands as it heats up under use and shorts.


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2013)

That is most likely a blown amplifier.    The amplifier circuit utilizes one or two transistors that provide the power (volume) for the audio.   This and the power supply are the parts of the system that carry the most voltage, so they are the parts most likely to burn out with use.   The failure is frequently thermal-sensitive, meaning the symptoms do not appear until a certain temperature is reached.   

Repairing means locating identical transistors -- which itself can be damn near impossible without a detailed service manual and good supply contacts -- cracking the case open, removing the dead part and replacing it with a working part, all while not breaking something else in the process.

I used to work at a repair shop that served my college (music school = lots of stereo systems).  Typically when the main amp stage failed, we had to toss the units, unless we could scavange the parts from a unit that was decommissioned for other reasons.

In other words, no, its not an easy fix.  Its toast.   Sorry


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang... maybe it's time to start hitting the flea markets, granfire.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just put a big fan in front to keep it cool in the short term.  I buy and sell storage units I come across stereos alot.  I normally throw them away because nobody wants them.  Next time I find one that works Ill send it to your church to replace it.  When I find one Ill PM you for the address


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve said:


> Dang... maybe it's time to start hitting the flea markets, granfire.



Perhaps if you hit up some appropriate businesses, you might get a donation...


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2013)

If you are on Facebook, look for freecycle, free stuff, or swap groups.   Post to them saying you are looking for a free or low cost stereo for a church group/scout group.   I'm part of one locally and while I haven't been the giver or receiver of any merchandise, I've been very moved at how people have helped someone else in need because they lost a job or what have you.


----------



## granfire (Nov 14, 2013)

You guys are great!


----------

